# Ct scan of Neck w/ contrast



## mbcstudent (Nov 3, 2011)

*Medicaid denials for legit dx--PLZ HELP!*

Does anyone know why Medicaid would deny CPT 70491 (Ct scan of Neck w/ contrast) for dx code 7231 (neck pain)?  Is anyone else having this problem?  Any idea how to fix it? Thanks


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 3, 2011)

it's probably a diagnosis code/procedure code mismatch 
70491 is soft tissue of the neck while 723.1 is intended for pain in the/caused by cervical spine. 

if this was CT soft tissue of the neck, you probably want 784.1 for a diagnosis 
or 
if this was CT of the cervical spine, then 723.1 would be appropriate. 

(of course, it all depends on what was really ordered, done, and documented). 

Donna J Richmond


----------

